# What flashlight do you carry?



## killNgrill (Sep 7, 2005)

What brand flashlight and color beams do yall carry with you in the woods? name brand or generic batteries?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 8, 2005)

generic batteries (walmart brand most of the time) and I have been using the three LED energizer head lamp for the last couple of years.  This is NOT a tracking light, but gets me in and out of the woods perfectly and leaves my hands free.  When going in most of the time I use red led.

For a tracking light I use a 4D mag light.  Works perfect since I can rest it on my should while pointing it at the ground.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a basic cheap LED light to get to the stand my stand.  I use the cheap batteries since the LED lights last awhile on a set.

For tracking I use a Surefire 6P since it is very small but puts out about the same light  4D Mag light.  Just can't use it too much at $4 for a set of batteries that only last a hour.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 8, 2005)

As much as I like the newest gadgets, I use just a regular mini-mag light or a small headlamp.  

I try not to use a flashlight at all.  I'll only use a light when unfamiliar to new ground.


----------



## Harvester (Sep 8, 2005)

Mini Mag but put my hand around the end and to the ground to keep the light from wandering off.  Been fortunate not to need a tracking light/lens YET


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont even take one into the woods in the morning and in the evening I carry a small mini mag in case I shoot one so I can go get a big light from the truck to track with.


----------



## Briar (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a small Browning Ballistic for going to the stand and back and a rechargable mag lite for tracking .


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 8, 2005)

Morning Hunt-If I am hunting an area that I am familar with ,I try to not use a light at all. I will have a mini-mag in my pouch just in case.
Afternoon Hunt- I use my mini-mag coming out. I keep a 3-cell mag light in the truck for tracking or if I am hunting a new area ect.
Always keep a few new batteries in the truck just in case.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a rechargable streamlight stinger both in the mornings and evenings.  If I have to track, it's time for the ole coleman lanterns.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2005)

StreamLight Stylus in greeen.  Batteries are the hard part.  4A's are hard to find.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Flashlight........*

Mini Mag in my fanny pack and I bought some kind of thing-a-ma-jig that clips on my cap this year at the Buck-a-Rama.........It's green.......We'll see how it's works this weekend.........


----------



## Limbshaker (Sep 8, 2005)

I use a small led headlight for getting to my stand, but I keep a streamlight stinger in my pouch, for tracking.


git'r


----------



## 7 Mag (Sep 8, 2005)

StreamLight Stylus in green. Also a Surefire Executive E2 in my fanny pack for a back-up.


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 8, 2005)

*.........*

Streamlight Stylus in green...........stockpiled some batteries...... ......got one in clear to track with/back up..........


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 8, 2005)

Mini Mag is always on and pointed straight at the ground while I am walking in or out in low light. I know my way around enough to get by without a light, but it is much safer to be OBVIOUSLY NOT A DEER


----------



## jason308 (Sep 8, 2005)

Head lamp w/3 positions, use the green LED for getting in and out of the woods if needed, and a Surefire G3 I believe for tracking with a blue filter, the times I have had to use it the blue filter helps show the blood a little better.


----------



## edhall (Sep 8, 2005)

I use an led head lamp, it has 3 lights but I use the smallest setting.  



You gota love the guys that come in with the 2,000,000 spotlights to find there way to the stands the first day of gun season.


They then leave by noon, which is when I get most of my deer.

Ed


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2005)

I very rarely use it but I always carry a Mini-Mag flashlight with fresh AA Duracells in it.


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 8, 2005)

I had night vision installed in my left eye last year so I don't need a flashlight.    

Actually, I try not to use one unless I have to.  If needed a mini mag in my pocket when needed and a 3D Mag for other times.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 8, 2005)

Streamlight Stylus in green as well.


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 9, 2005)

Streamlight Stylus and mini mag light.  I always point my mini mag toward the ground, too. I narrow the beam to limit the amount of illumination. I aim slightly ahead (still pointing at the ground)to plot my course a little. Then I cover the light with my hand until and move without the light shining down until I have to plot my course more. I don't like turning it off and on constantly.

Darrell


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 9, 2005)

I use a Streamlight that goes on your head. It has something like 8 led's in it. I also carry a mini mag light.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 12, 2005)

streamlight stinger with rechargeable batteries


----------



## Headshot (Sep 12, 2005)

I usually carry a light only on afternoon hunts.  It is a MiniMag with Duracells.  Last year I got a MiniMag AAA light that I like real well.  It is a bit smaller than the MiniMag AA.  

(If I'm looking to see Bigfoot, I take my Mag with 3 - D cells.    )


----------



## SPITCAN (Sep 12, 2005)

I carry a stinger also, but I noticed in the last Cabelas catalog that there are a number of headgear lights that have gone to led's. Led's put out a much brighter white light.


----------



## marknga (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a 3D Mag lite that stays in the truck, a 2C Cell Mag that is in my Garrison pack, a Mini Mag in my coat pocket and for Christmas last year Wornout Trails gave me a LED headlamp. I used it a couple of times and think I will really like it. I try not to use em but if there is a chance that someone may actually be in the area I will turn it on as a SAFETY BEACON! Don't want to be mistaken for no 250lb deer!

Mark

(well the 250lbs would right  )


----------



## kcausey (Sep 18, 2005)

*Browning Black Ice*

I use a 6 volt, 6 LED and Xenon Browning Black Ice.  It uses lithium camera batteries.  has two red, two blue, and two white LEDs, with a 15,000CP xenon bulb in the middle.  Works for everything i need.  Blue picks up blood awsome, red is invisible to game and lets you keep night vision, white is good for evything but tracking.  The Xenon dwarfs the beams from my 3 cell D Maglite, and is just a bit bigger thanb a 2 cell AA mini mag lite........Powdercoated Mossy Oak Break Up.
Kip


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 20, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> I use a rechargable streamlight stinger both in the mornings and evenings.  If I have to track, it's time for the ole coleman lanterns.


I've got a Poly-Stinger rechargable and it's a great light. It's not much bigger than a Mini-Mag but at least as bright as the 4-D and it don't need no stinkin' batteries.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 20, 2005)

Green Streamlight Stylus for me. I mainly use it so that no one could mistake me for game. They are unbreakable too. I bent over to fasten my foot rest this past week end and mine fell from my front pocket to the ground from 16 feet. Still works.


----------



## burkecoboy (Sep 21, 2005)

UK underwater kentics, diver flashlight waterproof, and four AA bat. real bright and tough


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 21, 2005)

Mini Mag with AA duracells.  I try to use it sparingly, but in low light conditions, I also don't want to be mistaken for a deer (or a small bigfoot  ).  Even if you are on private or club land, you never know about poachers or trespassers.


----------



## captainhook (Sep 22, 2005)

Stylus and a Surefire Centurion for tracking. I want one of those bloodhound lanterns but apparently they are no longer produced.


----------



## Murdock (Sep 26, 2005)

minimag AA for me.


----------



## Dub (Sep 27, 2005)

I keep two Streamlight 4C lights in my backpack.  These are my primary hunting lights.

I have a Streamlight Nightfighter for a tactical light that I keep in my truck.

I have a rechargable Q-beam in my truck for blood trailing.

I use Duracell batts for all my stuff.  You can by the two dozen AA bricks at WallyMart for $5 bucks.


----------



## Stealthman (Sep 30, 2005)

*Pelican*

Pelican /3 C Duracells  works for me


----------



## gordylew (Sep 30, 2005)

stylus in green as well as the head lamp version with 3 leds in green.  If you can't find 4A batteries for the sylus go to radioshack  they carry them.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Oct 1, 2005)

I got a surefire g2 in my pack but i usually dont use  a light


----------



## Goat (Oct 1, 2005)

Surefire L2 LumaMax..LED.

Best flashlight i have ever used.


----------

